# θελω ενα φορεμ, τον ουρνο με τα αστρα



## Il chirurgo

θελω ενα φορεμ, τον ουρνο με τα αστρα!

What does that phrase (in red) mean exactly? My guess is that its some sort of greek expression or sth.


----------



## Akritas

Il chirurgo said:


> θελω ενα φορεμ, τον ουρνο με τα αστρα!
> 
> What does that phrase (in red) mean exactly? My guess is that its some sort of greek expression or sth.


 

I think that you have missed out an 'a', as the 2nd word should read 'ουρανό'. The literal translation is 'the sky with the stars' which in other words means that someone wants everything i.e. too much.


----------



## spyroware

Akritas's answer is valid for the expression, but here it may be that the expression refers to to the dress itself and not the person's wanting of the dressing. The speaker may want a very elaborate dress, perhaps even gaudy.


----------



## Il chirurgo

Akritas said:


> I think that you have missed out an 'a', as the 2nd word should read 'ουρανό'. The literal translation is 'the sky with the stars' which in other words means that someone wants everything i.e. too much.


 
Yeah you're right it's spelled with an ''a'', sorry typo. Can you please rewrite the whole sentence in English because if I were to translate it ''too much'' the sentence wouldn't really make any sense.


----------



## angel jasmin

I want a dress that has it all, and more than that 

Kind of liberal, yet valid.


----------



## ireney

Can you give us some more context? I think, in this case, it may mean an amazingly, stunningly beautiful dress.


----------



## Il chirurgo

Μιὰ φορὰ κι’ ἕναν καιρό, ἦταν ἕνας βασιλιᾶς, κι’ εἶχε τρεῖς κόρες.

Μιὰ μέρα, ἑτοιμάστηκε νὰ πάει ταξεῖδι, φωνάζει τὴν πρώτη κόρη του:​ 
— Τί δῶρο θέλεις νὰ σοῦ φέρω;

— Θέλω, πατέρα, νὰ μοῦ φέρεις ἕνα φόρεμα, τὸν οὐρανὸ μὲ τ’ ἄστρα!


----------



## ireney

Ah! In this case it can actually mean a dress with depictions of the sky with the stars (see this old fairy tale too).


----------

